# who the hell watches Lawrence Welk?



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Nursing homes could not be a large enough group to keep this program on.
Why is this show still on the air?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I watched it when one had tv. I really liked it..... he gave lots of college money scholarships.... just had to not major in music... but part take in music..

Thank you Lawrence welk.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Childhood memories for me. It was a family event. Some TV shows are like that. Shows like Mutual of Omahas Wild Kingdom, Walt Disney, Bonanza and, my favorite, The Untouchables.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Because it's a wunnerful, wunnerful show.
Ana one, ana two......




Back in the days of three channels, no remotes, and the Star Spangled Banner playing at the midnight sign off, I had to endure an hour of it every Sunday night.
I feel you're pain.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I still watch it off and on. Several years back I took an older friend to a touring show and was amazed at the quality of entertainment they produced. 

Our now grown children played in a jazz band and some of L.W. tunes are things they played. Brings back good memories.

Surely, with all the channels available, there is something you would enjoy...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My parents watched it


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

What my Grandma would have called 'nice music'


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I hated it when I was a kid. We only got 1 channel and my folks watched Lawrence Welk when it was on.

Now I click through 78 channels and occasionally the Lawrence Welk and Andy Griffith reruns are the only thing I find that is not pushing some social engineering politically correct agenda; so I might pause on it a few minutes before turning off the TV and doing something worthwhile.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

My kids have watched it occassionally.

I know there's a lot more TV show options. But, IMO a lot of it isn't worth watching. Some is very good. But, I think not a lot.

Fwiw, my kids and family may be oddities for typical viewing.

We recently watched petticoat junction. And, typically we watch a lot more TV in winter. A lot of it ends up being older show and movies. They love the thin man, Marx brothers, na and PA kettle, buster Keaton and Chaplin, old musicals sometimes. Those are movies.

Last winter we watched some of the mandrell sisters show. They think Carol Burnett's show is hysterical.

They have a wide variety of stuff we watch. 

The interesting things in a lot of the stuff we rewatch is actually older stuff.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would watch it if we got it at a time when I'm trying to relax and nap. Loved the show when I was a kid and still enjoy it on the rare occasions when I catch it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't like it either, but mom did and she tried to instill in us the love of music, so we had to watch it. Dad watched it cause he wanted to stay on moms good side. Our aunt and uncle Milt and Bert watched it. Aunt Bert had a piano so it might be that she liked it more than uncle milt, I don't know.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If I had TV I would watch it. I like the "big band" era music.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If I am ever trapped in a nursing home and have to listen to Lawrence Welk or Big Band music, I will likely off myself.

Mon


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I remember taking naps to that at my grandparent's house... :uD


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My grandparents were huge fans. We talked to them every Sunday before church and we would always get asked if we watched in the night before... and there was a correct answer to that question.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The older black and white Welk shows were bit better. But its always been the traveling polka band version of that era's pop music whether 40s, 50s, 60s or 70s. Welk wasnt a particularly wunnerful, wunnerful musician, but he was good at marketing. When the other traveling polka bands stayed relatively local and faded away, he built his into a multi-decade tv show. He tried his hand at various era pop music including big band, but I sincerely hope nobody thinks of what he played as representative of real big band music. 

It was Mom's favorite show, so I am probably more familiar with it than actual pop music of when I was growing up. 

Anybody imprisons me in nursing home and tries to tie me to a chair in front of a tv to pacify me and drown out the sounds of the other inmates, they better make sure the knots are tight or I most likely will go postal at first opportunity. Doesnt have to be Larry Welk either, there is plenty mindless carp out there to drive one insane.

Was funny maybe decade ago, I had serious sprained ankle. After they x-rayed me, they put me in this little mini waiting room for doctor (actually some sub-doctor assistant) to talk to me and nurse turned on tv. I was only person there so when she left the room and I turned it off. She came in and turned it back on. This happened three or four times (it was a long wait). I just wanted silence, but guess they are trained to use the tv to pacify.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

It was a weekly event for my parents.

It usually drove us kids from the living room.

I now use it to the same effect when I want to snuggle with my honey 

Still works on getting teens out of the room for an hour


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

When the only options are garbage like ****t's Creek, Lawrence looks good.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

If I am flipping through the channels and it is on I will watch it for a while, just to check out their crazy outfits and hairdos, and the wild backgrounds and decorations, good stuff. The music, not my cup of tea, as I am sure Mr. Welk fans would hate the music I listen to. Swedish indie girl pop music.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

My GGM watched it, which means I watched it as well...probably why I love the big band sounds from the 40s.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

farmrbrown said:


> Because it's a wunnerful, wunnerful show.
> Ana one, ana two......
> 
> 
> ...


God in remember those days mom and grandmother where the only ones that liked it but we all had to watch it


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, at least it's better than Rap.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

My 24 year old daughter watches it and laments how most singers today have no talent compared with years ago. It is called music appreciation. My children said how lucky we parents were to have lived through better quality of music when we were in our youth. I watched it with her and it was a more civilized time.

It is far better than that depressing twangy country music.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

*who the hell watches Laurence Welk*



manfred said:


> Nursing homes could not be a large enough group to keep this program on.
> Why is this show still on the air?


Boy, does that smack of intolerance.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

doc- said:


> Well, at least it's better than Rap.


Hey hey hey.....you forgot one ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

WolfMom, time has a way of teaching us things that no mortal can share. Manfred will probably experience a greater realization of this fact in future decades...


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Music appreciation!

Reminded me, my kids have been watching the Leonard Bernstein young people's concerts as part of their music appreciation for homeschooling this year.

They're awesome so far.

Music and comedy has changed over the years and not all for the better.

I could do without the celebrated comedians and musicians whose celebritry seems propped up significantly by very little to do with their talent, lol.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

[YOUTUBE] ?v=6UV3kRV46Zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's on every Saturday night at 6 pm on PBS (channel 10-1) here in Las Vegas. I'm not a big fan myself, but Alma never missed it. Lawrence Welk is bigger than some people might imagine. He has a huge following.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmmm

I still listen to rock music - from 40 years ago. 

I was never much for LW (at all), but I see it on occasionally and can understand why there is still some appeal. Plus, they probably don't pay much for usage rights.

It seems like nice music and good talent.

Change the channel, like everybody else, if you don't like it.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Having been raised by my grandmother, Lawrence Welk was a weekly event. She came to live with me for the last two years of her life...she was bedridden, blind, etc. But when that show came on we could share an hour in semi reality. How she loved music, and I loved that time with her. She died last year and I cannot bring myself to watch the program again. It may die out with this generation, but as previously noted, music and talent appreciation.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I hate to admit this, but as a young person, I tried to avoid the show myself. I'd hear the bubble music come on and I would relocate while my parents watched/listened. It reminded me that there are passages and with all my great knowledge acquired to that point, I knew this was over the hill music. I did not want to be associated with something that many folks snickered at. 

My how time has changed some things for me. Now, I look forward to following whatever situations are relevant to me no matter what other criticisms or mockery comes in its stead. I try not to embarrass our adult kids and not hurt people or creatures in the process, though. I credit age/wisdom with allowing me this freedom...


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

God Bless Lawrence Welk and keep that Bubble Machine on!!!


----------



## Hippy (Aug 14, 2020)

manfred said:


> Nursing homes could not be a large enough group to keep this program on.
> Why is this show still on the air?


I know. I hated it in the 50s


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I never really cared for that show, to be honest I can’t recall ever watching more than 5 minutes of one so maybe I never gave it a chance.

I do find myself watching johny carson reruns from 30 years ago and enjoying them much more than anything on after the news these days.

and watch MeTV and AntennaTV and H&I more than I’m watching network tv these days.

either I’m old or I simple like the old stuff more than the new blather I see on tv.

Newhart is on DecadesTV right now......

Paul


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

We were forced to watch Lawrence Welk when we went to Grandma's. I have always hated it and probably always will.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Every once in a while I put it on YouTube juat for the nostalgia. Brings back memories of my childhood.

Same thing. Grandparents watched it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Well now, a thread from the past (2005). Not only does it bring back LW memories, but also of former posters.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

manfred said:


> Nursing homes could not be a large enough group to keep this program on.
> Why is this show still on the air?


I like most of the old big bands. Watched welk on Sunday nights while growning up for years. I am older than most here. Started playing in the school band at age 12 in St. Louis school. Played at the teen club dances on Sat. night. Play at school dances. At age 14-16 played at the Grand Burlesque house on Sunday afternoon. At age 15 was working in the Florida Keys for the summer. Went to an Island where Guy Lombardo played all summer. Loved all the big bands at that time. Glen Miller was one of my favorite bands. Played in the Marine Corp band in 1958. Played in bands till i was about age 27. When i got married and worked as an Engineer i worked 12-16 hours a day and didn't have time to play anymore. Had a Combo in H.S. and played at teen town dances on Sat. Night for awhile.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Likely pulls more in the Neilsen's than CNN.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

There were rumors back in the day that he was gay but he was actually married and had twin daughters he named Anna1, Anna2.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poppy said:


> There were rumors back in the day that he was gay but he was actually married and had twin daughters he named Anna1, Anna2.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Many a younger sibling has been created to the sounds of Lawrence Welk. It is also very interesting to watch now to see the talent that walked across that stage, some of them very young. We're talking actual musicians here, the people responsible for the actual sound that went along with the commercialized caterwauling from the executive picked figureheads that most people mistake for sources of music.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

People had to do something while that stuff was playing on TV. Often not another channel to change to. Might as well have been sex......


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You can go onto youtube now and listen to white noise of airplanes, box fans, cars, etc to help sleep or drown out the neighbor's dog.
Lawrence Welk was usually on in my mother's house when we came by for Sunday dinner. 
It was just a companion.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I just noticed this post, the title made me giggle.
My father didn't watch much TV ever, he'd rather have his head in a book, but he did tune in to Lawrence Welk.

I do love accordions for some reason...early imprinting I guess.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I love beer and champaign bubbles. Same reason I suspect. 😁


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

poppy said:


> There were rumors back in the day that he was gay but he was actually married and had twin daughters he named Anna1, Anna2.



And I thought George Forman was the first to do this.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

manfred said:


> Nursing homes could not be a large enough group to keep this program on.
> Why is this show still on the air?


I do, I happen to like polka music.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nursing homes could not be a large enough group to keep this program on? Sure they could.

If it wasn't for airports and waiting rooms, CNN would be selling timeshares and no money down wealthmercials.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I thought that was what a lot of their news was about in some of these large cities. Politicians advertising their wealthmercials for the select few to receive a tax payer paid time share room and board hotel stay and no worries about what you do on the sidewalk.

Now if we could get them to only play Lawrence Welk on the in room TV’s we would rapidly see who was really in need


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

They still run the Welk show on PBS in North Dakota on Sunday evening. I tune in occasionally, mostly to be in awe at the veritable rainbow of leisure suit fabric on display.

Then, a couple of weeks back, Lawrence actually introduced the black tap dancer as "a credit to his race". After my jaw dropped, I thought maybe we have been making progress as a society after all.....


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Love the Lawrence Welk show today! I didn’t appreciate it when I was younger but now I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My grandparents always watched the Lawrence Welk Show and when spending the weekend with them , I watched also and if my grandfather convinced my grandmother, we would only watch half of it and switch to one of the kid shows on Sunday that he liked as much as I did.

Regardless of who won the battle of the channel tuner, whatever we watched , we enjoyed with pie or cake.
Now we sometimes watch The Lawrence Welk show on PBS and enjoy hot apple pie with cheese or cake as we remember watching with our families.
.
I am surprised at how many folks still think Lawrence Welk was an immigrant due to the heavy accent he had from growing up in a "Little Germany" homestead community in North Dakota as I recall him saying in an interview I saw .

During the interview, he said his accent came from German being the first language in his childhood hometown and he didn't begin speaking English regularly until in his teens and although mastering English as most of the first native born generation of the community , he and many others of his age retained the Bavarian accent that they picked up from their parents, the original immigrant population of the area.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

"Serutan. That's a natures spelled backwards." Got geritol?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The Paw said:


> Then, a couple of weeks back, Lawrence actually introduced the black tap dancer as "a credit to his race". After my jaw dropped, I thought maybe we have been making progress as a society after all.....


And the irony is that most any program on mainstream tv today contains bags of F bombs, scenes of nudity, homosexuality, gratuitous gore, extreme violence, torture, rape, drug use, graphic medical reenactments, etc, that viewers are becoming so desensitized to that they can sit there with their parents, in laws, their kids, etc and watch it without any discomfort or awkwardness.
Jaws remain intact and no, I wouldn't consider that much of an example of progress by society.
Note that "smoking" is now considered worthy of posting on the warning screen.
I also noticed a warning of "Atrocities and Hateful Acts Against Indigenous Indians" on a western the other day.
Compared to the nightly news, it was pretty tame.


----------

